# Division 7 SKA Biloxi Postponed



## Dr. Fish (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got off the SKA website with the update for Division 7. Decision was made based on giving the Lousiana boats time to get ready and for Bilioxi to get cleaned up. Hope everyone can still make it.

Steve Doan

Team Adventure Quest II

37' fountain Trip 300


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

<SPAN style="COLOR: #fafafa">*From the SKA website:*

<SPAN style="COLOR: #fafafa">*PALACE CASINO RESORT KMT RE-SCHEDULED FOR SEPTEMBER 19TH & 20TH*
Division 7 has eighteen boats from Louisiana impacted by the hurricane. I'm sure the vast majority of those would appreciate a two week delay. Talking to Keith Crosby at the Palace, he does need some time to get the property cleaned up. No damage just messy work. He is in favor of the date change. Finally, we have a hurricane that could impact St. Augustine, Florida on Friday. That is the home of the SKA, its offices and staff.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks Steve, I guess Jack called me as soon as he got off the phone with you......

see ya'll in a couple of weeks

hope everyone over that way faired ok. I tried the call George (Speculator) last night and again this morning the check on themand I guess the cell towers are out. 

I know he and Jamie were on the forum updating but the storm wasn't quite there yet....anyone else heard from them?


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott I tried to call George also with no luck but he didposton KFC at 4:53pm yesterday. I will try him again today.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

yea I saw where he posted there. I tired to call them about 8 PM yesterdaybut haven't been able to get in touch with them. I've tried to call several times today and it seems liketheir service is out.

Has anyone heard from Anthony or anyone else around Fourchon?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Speculator, he and Jamie are ok. Said no power, lot's of damage and downed trees and lines around them. We're up on generator and doing good.

He did say they had heard of alot of damage all along 23, from Fourchon and Cocodrie area and could be up to 3 or 4 months before they got power back down in that area.

Both Bow Down and I offered up items if they needed but they said they're good for now and thanks for all the thoughts and prayers


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the update scott. glad to hear they are doing fine.


----------

